# DOUBLE SMOKED HAM IN THE SMOKIN' IT



## chef willie (May 10, 2013)

I've been meaning to double smoke a ham since BearCarvers post on this about 2 years ago & finally got around to it. Picked up an 8.5# shank ham during the Easter sales for .99 a pound. Decided to give it a 4 hour bucket soak to pull off any excess salty brine. Hard to tell if it made any difference with no side by side comparison. A rub of brown sugar, paprika, pepper, garlic, Colmans mustard & a dash of ground clove after a fat trimming prior to the overnight rest. The aroma in the garage fridge next morning was mouthwatering. Into the smoker with the trimmed fat above for basting through a holey pie plate, set it to 200 degrees and let the TBS from the pecan chunks work it's magic. About 7 hours later the IT was 120 and it got the first basting glaze of apricot-pineapple preserves warmed up with some maple syrup & brown sugar. Hit it with a second coating of glaze about an hour later while getting rest of the meal together. IT was at 130 and the group was ready for chow. Nieces BF knocked off a huge plate, so I was happy with the results. Thx for looking & thanks to SMF posters for reference info....Willie

humble beginnings of the 99 cent supermarket hammy














HAM1.jpg



__ chef willie
__ May 10, 2013






4 hour soak....made me feel better anyway, gotta watch my salt intake














HAM2.jpg



__ chef willie
__ May 10, 2013






rub before overnight sleep














HAM4.jpg



__ chef willie
__ May 10, 2013






threw some xtra rub on the trimmings for grins














ham5.jpg



__ chef willie
__ May 10, 2013



















ham6.jpg



__ chef willie
__ May 10, 2013






after second glaze














ham7.jpg



__ chef willie
__ May 10, 2013






still nice and moist inside after an 8 hour smoke














ham8.jpg



__ chef willie
__ May 10, 2013






bubbling chocolate skillet cake with chocolate pecan frosting for dessert














cake2.jpg



__ chef willie
__ May 10, 2013


----------



## hambone1950 (May 10, 2013)

Wow. That looks really good. Love a good smoked ham. That cake looks pretty tasty too! Nice work , brother.  :grilling_smilie:


----------



## lazykitty (May 10, 2013)

I'm drooling.  I just picked up a ham yesterday. It's on my to-do list soon.


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 10, 2013)

Willie, congratulations on your ham. I could have eaten it at any of the stages, even would have gone ham dunkin.  Good job glad you enjoyed the finished result was beautiful.

Did the chef get the marrow?

Tom


----------



## seenred (May 10, 2013)

That looks delicious, Willie!  Love the looks of that chocolate cake, too!

Red


----------



## snorkelinggirl (May 10, 2013)

Hey Chef Willie,

Looks like an absolutely delicious dinner!  Glad it was such a hit with the dinner guests. I really like the sound of the rub, as well as the glaze.  I'll have to give those combinations a shot.

The skillet cake looks great too. Did you select your pecan smoking wood to complement your chocolate pecan-frosted cake?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    I hope your dinner guests appreciated the level of planning that went into that! 

Hope you have a great weekend!

Clarissa


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2013)

Looks Awesome Willie!!!!

About time you got a Round Tuit !!!

How'd you like the trimmings basting through a Holey Pan???

Glad it was a Big Hit !!!

Bear


----------



## chef willie (May 11, 2013)

Thx everybody for the nice comments. Yeah, only took 2 years after seeing your 'twins' Bear...lol. The holey pan worked real well & very EZ clean-up, my fav way. Clarissa, no...the pecan chunks were to give it a South Bronx edge <grin>, never gave a thought about the cake having pecans. The 'kidz', mid-20's, enjoyed it all...which is reward enough & mostly what we do this for. And, Tom....no, I don't eat the marrow...going in the bean pot for flavor and unseen consumption...lol.


----------



## bdskelly (May 11, 2013)

Willie... That ham looks AWESOME! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Never smoked one.  I've got to try it now. 

B


----------

